# New Myspace page....



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay people.... my best girlfriend talked me into making a MySpace page...  I still haven't figured out what the purpose of this thing is... but.... whatever.....

NOW... I need some friends.... come join my page!!! 

Here's my ID: bbw_violetb


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

I was going to criticize you for giving in to peer pressure, but I just did the same thing the other day. I used to have a MySpace page, but I deleted it. But then I allowed myself to be brow-beaten into making a new one.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Hehehe... well, the funny thing is.. my friend is the same age as me, and I can't believe SHE made one!! She swore she never would!! I just don't know the purpose of them.... 



Ryan said:


> I was going to criticize you for giving in to peer pressure, but I just did the same thing the other day. I used to have a MySpace page, but I deleted it. But then I allowed myself to be brow-beaten into making a new one.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hoo RAY Violet has a myspace!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hehehe... well, the funny thing is.. my friend is the same age as me, and I can't believe SHE made one!! She swore she never would!! I just don't know the purpose of them....



I think the purpose is to distract you by making you feel obligated to browse MySpace instead of doing pointless things like going to work, doing laundry, sleeping, etc.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Yee haw!! 



pat70327 said:


> Hoo RAY Violet has a myspace!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

LOL... that's probably very true Ryan!! 



Ryan said:


> I think the purpose is to distract you by making you feel obligated to browse MySpace instead of doing pointless things like going to work, doing laundry, sleeping, etc.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Vi!
You are such a brave soul. I don't do myspace, but I do have a webpage. I know you've visited. I guess Punkinsacres IS my space. tee hee!

~Punkin


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Well P... when I figure it out... I'll let you know...  and yes, your webpage is probably the same type thing!! I have seen your webpage... it's GREAT!!




Punkin1024 said:


> Vi!
> You are such a brave soul. I don't do myspace, but I do have a webpage. I know you've visited. I guess Punkinsacres IS my space. tee hee!
> 
> ~Punkin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2008)

I just sign into mine on occasion but if you wish to add me today it's

www.myspace.com/originalfairyqueen


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks sweetie pie.... I added you!! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just sign into mine on occasion but if you wish to add me today it's
> 
> www.myspace.com/originalfairyqueen


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2008)

LOL... Ok. Seriously the fastest add I have ever seen in my life. You were on the "home" page before I could even get BACK to it...lol.

Nice work...lol


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

LOLOL.... I'm sitting here... freezing... and bored!! Thanks for joining!! 



mszwebs said:


> LOL... Ok. Seriously the fastest add I have ever seen in my life. You were on the "home" page before I could even get BACK to it...lol.
> 
> Nice work...lol


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 1, 2008)

Someone does not accept add requests from bands.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Ooops....  sorry... I'll change that!!  try again!! :batting:



Seth Warren said:


> Someone does not accept add requests from bands.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 1, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ooops....  sorry... I'll change that!!  try again!! :batting:




Nope - doesn't seem to have propagated through MySpace's system. Still, you should be able to add my ID if you are so inclined. I'd honestly recommend not accepting add requests from bands anyhow, as every single talentless loser in the world will spam-bot your add request box. Clicking deny gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 1, 2008)

Never mind - I have you now, my pretty! :batting:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

You're in there now.... thanks Seth!!  I may shut off the band thing now that you're in....



Seth Warren said:


> Nope - doesn't seem to have propagated through MySpace's system. Still, you should be able to add my ID if you are so inclined. I'd honestly recommend not accepting add requests from bands anyhow, as every single talentless loser in the world will spam-bot your add request box. Clicking deny gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you sweetie!! :kiss2:



Seth Warren said:


> Never mind - I have you now, my pretty! :batting:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

i just sent a friend request......hope to hear from you!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks darlin'! You're in!!  Yay!!




latinshygirl92377 said:


> i just sent a friend request......hope to hear from you!


----------



## Britannia (Jan 1, 2008)

I caved in. I've had a myspace forever but kept in solely to my IRL friends and eating-disorder-recovery friends.

But you guys know way too much about me to not be considered friends...

So feel free to add meh: http://www.myspace.com/skullfxck

Just don't always expect messages to be answered lol... I'm a terrible pen pal.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

thank you!! I put the friend request in... 




Britannia said:


> I caved in. I've had a myspace forever but kept in solely to my IRL friends and eating-disorder-recovery friends.
> 
> But you guys know way too much about me to not be considered friends...
> 
> ...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm adding you now


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you!!! 




IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I'm adding you now


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 1, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thank you!!!



you're welcome dear 
I joined your yahoo group too


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 1, 2008)

I added you too Brittania


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh excellent... enjoy my group! 



IwannabeVERYfat said:


> you're welcome dear
> I joined your yahoo group too


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 1, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh excellent... enjoy my group!



I certainly will visit often I browsed a bit when I joined, you're very pretty


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you! :batting:



IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I certainly will visit often I browsed a bit when I joined, you're very pretty


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I caved in. I've had a myspace forever but kept in solely to my IRL friends and eating-disorder-recovery friends.
> 
> But you guys know way too much about me to not be considered friends...
> 
> ...



I dunno... I think I'll.... DO IT RIGHT NOW!!! lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay people.... my best girlfriend talked me into making a MySpace page...  I still haven't figured out what the purpose of this thing is... but.... whatever.....
> 
> NOW... I need some friends.... come join my page!!!
> 
> Here's my ID: bbw_violetb



Should I or shouldn't I? Hmm... I will...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay Violet's got a page! I added you right away. Enjoy it because it is all just a bit of fun, and a great way to spread a little positivity around.

Susannah


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd!!! 



bmann0413 said:


> Should I or shouldn't I? Hmm... I will...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Susannah!! 



Susannah said:


> Yay Violet's got a page! I added you right away. Enjoy it because it is all just a bit of fun, and a great way to spread a little positivity around.
> 
> Susannah


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2008)

HELLOOO???? Where's my friends at????? Come on people!!!! I want TONS of friends on MySpace!!!!! JOIN!!!!!!!! 













Okay... THAT was a little pushy wasn't it??? LOLOL How about this:

Join my page... please???? :batting:


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> HELLOOO???? Where's my friends at????? Come on people!!!! I want TONS of friends on MySpace!!!!! JOIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay... THAT was a little pushy wasn't it??? LOLOL How about this:
> 
> Join my page... please???? :batting:




This always gets one lots of "add" requests...

NUDE PHOTOS!

I didn't say they would be high-minded "add" requests.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh REEEEEALLLLLYYYY.... I'll have to give that a try!!!  




Seth Warren said:


> This always gets one lots of "add" requests...
> 
> NUDE PHOTOS!
> 
> I didn't say they would be high-minded "add" requests.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> HELLOOO???? Where's my friends at????? Come on people!!!! I want TONS of friends on MySpace!!!!! JOIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mate I saw your tushy pics on the other thread. I reckon you should have about 422 friends by this afternoon.

Shoshie


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehehe... I always wanted to be the "popular" girl... LOL  




Susannah said:


> Mate I saw your tushy pics on the other thread. I reckon you should have about 422 friends by this afternoon.
> 
> Shoshie


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Vi
Then I think it´s time to wake up my old MySpace site again, it have been resting a couple of month.

I closed it down in october when one of my friends got mad at me because of some of my comments that she had aproved and puted up on her site and then it was no way to take them of except that I had to close my site down.

I will send a request to you. Hope you except:bow:

Charlie


----------



## ActionPif (Jan 2, 2008)

<----*ahem*


----------



## perelandra357 (Jan 3, 2008)

This is quite embarrassing. I spend my days working on major corporate information technology projects, but I cannot figure out how to join Violets MySpace page. 

I have a page that has been dormant for some time. I could never figure out what use I had for it. 

I have spent quite a bit of time on the web trying to figure out how to accomplish what is obviously a very simple feat for a fifth-grader. 

Could someone tell me how to use her ID, or point me to a resource that explains the MySpace basics? 

Yours in abject humility, 
Perelandra357


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 3, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> <----*ahem*



I will, for one, attest to the fact that this particular page is at once grand, spectacular, transcendent, and...dare I say...scrumtrulescent. 


Hey I've got one too!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too! Just started one this weekend ... like I have nothing better to do. I never realized until recently how many people my age (i.e. OLD) have myspace pages. I want friends, too. http://www.myspace.com/hbssbbw


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing I've noticed since rejoining MySpace is that the place seems "buggier". I have to click on stuff several times before it will actually work and I'm constantly getting the error message.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought the same thing about the old people having pages!! LOLOL

 




ekmanifest said:


> Me too! Just started one this weekend ... like I have nothing better to do. I never realized until recently how many people my age (i.e. OLD) have myspace pages. I want friends, too. http://www.myspace.com/hbssbbw


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Violet,

Have you worked out how to post images with your comments yet? I love to post images on people's pages, as I like to brighten their day just a little.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm happily a friend of such a lovely lady


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 4, 2008)

im a myspace superfreak, if ya need help with code

give me a shouttt


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Violet,
> 
> Have you worked out how to post images with your comments yet? I love to post images on people's pages, as I like to brighten their day just a little.




Oh, you're one of _those_ people...

...who made me decide to disable HTML when posting comments on my page. Small gifs every now and again can be nice, but huge bandwidth-clogging (easy to do on MySpace) pictures, animations and *ugh* audio files make baby Jesus cry. Honestly, I wish MySpace would allow me to choose which HTML tags were allowed and banned, but it was all or nothing and I was getting so much "image spam" that killing HTML entirely was the best option.

I'm not accusing you of being a spammer, but should you ever try to post an image on my page and wonder, "hey, why can't I do that," now you know. A few rotten apples in the barrel and all that. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Oh, you're one of _those_ people...
> 
> ...who made me decide to disable HTML when posting comments on my page. Small gifs every now and again can be nice, but huge bandwidth-clogging (easy to do on MySpace) pictures, animations and *ugh* audio files make baby Jesus cry. Honestly, I wish MySpace would allow me to choose which HTML tags were allowed and banned, but it was all or nothing and I was getting so much "image spam" that killing HTML entirely was the best option.
> 
> I'm not accusing you of being a spammer, but should you ever try to post an image on my page and wonder, "hey, why can't I do that," now you know. A few rotten apples in the barrel and all that. :doh:




Well I am not a spammer. As I said I just post the images to let people know I am thinking about them.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 4, 2008)

My space is awesome. The whole purpose is to keep all your friends in the loop without having to contact each one individually. I can post bulletins when I want to annouce something or leave special notes for friends who need cheering up. I like to blog and just blather on about crap my fiance pretends to listen to. It's fun and it's allowed me to connect with people I lost touch with. I have quite a few people from my work on my friend's list. I only have a few people I don't actually know. I think 9 out of the 36 I don't know and there are 4 of that 9 that I actually have never spoken to. I just thought their page was cool so I let them add me. I try to avoid adding people I don't know or talk to because then it defeats the purpose which is to keep in contact with people you like and becomes a lie. Some people have over 1000 friends....


----------



## Lamia (Jan 4, 2008)

perelandra357 said:


> This is quite embarrassing. I spend my days working on major corporate information technology projects, but I cannot figure out how to join Violets MySpace page.
> 
> I have a page that has been dormant for some time. I could never figure out what use I had for it.
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad. I will try to help. Just log into you myspace account and then type in the addy for her myspace page then there is a section that says friend request send message etc. Click on add friend. Then you just wait for that person to add you.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 4, 2008)

I have... thank you!!!  I should have time this weekend to really get into the whole thing and tweak my page....



Susannah said:


> Hey Violet,
> 
> Have you worked out how to post images with your comments yet? I love to post images on people's pages, as I like to brighten their day just a little.




Yes you are Jeff... thank you!



IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I'm happily a friend of such a lovely lady





I will... thank you!!!



David Bowie said:


> im a myspace superfreak, if ya need help with code give me a shouttt


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool.... thank you!!! 




Lamia said:


> My space is awesome. The whole purpose is to keep all your friends in the loop without having to contact each one individually. I can post bulletins when I want to annouce something or leave special notes for friends who need cheering up. I like to blog and just blather on about crap my fiance pretends to listen to. It's fun and it's allowed me to connect with people I lost touch with. I have quite a few people from my work on my friend's list. I only have a few people I don't actually know. I think 9 out of the 36 I don't know and there are 4 of that 9 that I actually have never spoken to. I just thought their page was cool so I let them add me. I try to avoid adding people I don't know or talk to because then it defeats the purpose which is to keep in contact with people you like and becomes a lie. Some people have over 1000 friends....


----------



## Shosh (Jan 6, 2008)

V,

I love your new layout. The pink is really pretty. I change mine often. I have just had a friend here make contact with me through my page. We had lost touch. My Space is good for keeping in touch with your friends that live in different parts of the country. My friend Mez lives in Canberra which is the nation's capital. She will be coming down to see me soon though.

Have fun with it.

Shoshie


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks.... Pink is my favorite color.... I'll probably change mine a lot too... that's just how I am... LOL I have to confess... I am having fun customizing my page... and I'm having fun with the whole thing!! 

Thanks again!! 




Susannah said:


> V,
> 
> I love your new layout. The pink is really pretty. I change mine often. I have just had a friend here make contact with me through my page. We had lost touch. My Space is good for keeping in touch with your friends that live in different parts of the country. My friend Mez lives in Canberra which is the nation's capital. She will be coming down to see me soon though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks.... Pink is my favorite color.... I'll probably change mine a lot too... that's just how I am... LOL I have to confess... I am having fun customizing my page... and I'm having fun with the whole thing!!
> 
> Thanks again!!



Are you addicted yet?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 7, 2008)

Ummmm.... yeah... pretty much!! 






Ryan said:


> Are you addicted yet?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ummmm.... yeah... pretty much!!



Don't worry. If the government bans it, I'm sure there will be a hell of a black market.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 7, 2008)

Hehehe.... that's probably true!! LOL




Ryan said:


> Don't worry. If the government bans it, I'm sure there will be a hell of a black market.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been back at MySpace for a little over a week and still haven't received any porn spam. That used to be a daily thing. Maybe they've finally cracked down on that stuff?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 8, 2008)

Me either.... not to worry... I get enough on my regular email to make up for it... LOL





Ryan said:


> I've been back at MySpace for a little over a week and still haven't received any porn spam. That used to be a daily thing. Maybe they've finally cracked down on that stuff?


----------



## Obesus (Jan 9, 2008)

Social software! Incipient robots and AI from the 23rd Century! Visitors from time and lost dimensions in the outer reaches of the Yesodic awareness!! AHA! That is why we do MySpace! Uhhhhhh...right? Oh, the folks in my neo-gothy band told me to do one, so...ta-da! Did it this morning. Now I have blogs on Live Journal, Yahoo 360 and this thingy and they are all different! Wowsers, we sure live in a complex and fascinating Universe!  I guess DARPA had something slightly different in mind when they started the original version of the Internet! :bow:

http://www.myspace.com/reverend_elder_mech


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL... I added you as a friend.. 





Obesus said:


> Social software! Incipient robots and AI from the 23rd Century! Visitors from time and lost dimensions in the outer reaches of the Yesodic awareness!! AHA! That is why we do MySpace! Uhhhhhh...right? Oh, the folks in my neo-gothy band told me to do one, so...ta-da! Did it this morning. Now I have blogs on Live Journal, Yahoo 360 and this thingy and they are all different! Wowsers, we sure live in a complex and fascinating Universe!  I guess DARPA had something slightly different in mind when they started the original version of the Internet! :bow:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/reverend_elder_mech


----------



## Obesus (Jan 9, 2008)

That was a _most_ graceful, artful, commodious and pleasant thing for you to have done! Much appreciated. Looking over your page of friends, I do see that there is an interesting social networking thing here, if you work it a bit! I do enjoy writing and journaling, so I hope that there will be some bit of frippery around that! Well; well begun and well met...Miss Violet...you are rockin'! :bow:
Oh...your layout on the page is just peachy! I like.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 9, 2008)

I use my myspace blog as a sort of rant page.When I get in a mood I post a blog...lol Just requested you add me Christine can never have too many friends & I don't have a big list right now...lol


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you kind sir! :bow:




Obesus said:


> That was a _most_ graceful, artful, commodious and pleasant thing for you to have done! Much appreciated. Looking over your page of friends, I do see that there is an interesting social networking thing here, if you work it a bit! I do enjoy writing and journaling, so I hope that there will be some bit of frippery around that! Well; well begun and well met...Miss Violet...you are rockin'! :bow:
> Oh...your layout on the page is just peachy! I like.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 9, 2008)

Consider yourself added!! 




dragorat said:


> I use my myspace blog as a sort of rant page.When I get in a mood I post a blog...lol Just requested you add me Christine can never have too many friends & I don't have a big list right now...lol


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2008)

Obesus said:


> Oh, the folks in my neo-gothy band told me to do one, so...ta-da! Did it this morning. Now I have blogs on Live Journal, Yahoo 360 and this thingy and they are all different!



The moral of the story: Always give in to peer pressure.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 10, 2008)

My thoughts precisely! You have, Mr. Ryan, ordained the very _core_ of my inner being on this topic! Since I am, how shall we say, _HIGHLY_ eccentric, it is good for me to *occasionally* fall under the hideous and repulsive spell of _normalcy_ or whatever passes for it in this darkening and evanescent millenium. In the meantime, I shall invoke the dread Insect-Surgeons; the Lloigor, in a rite of the Sweet Dark New Obscure Style of Chaos Magia and perchance do a dainty dance for them to boot! Social conformity shall be upheld! AHA!:bow:



Ryan said:


> The moral of the story: Always give in to peer pressure.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Vi,

I sent you a friend request but I am not sure if you received it or not. It was a different name so you may not have known I was from dims. 

my address is http://www.myspace.com/kovanhss

And anyone else that wants to be my friend is welcome to add me, I need friends...lots of friends 

Thanks,
Kova


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 10, 2008)

[insert clever way to say "this is my myspace" here]

http://www.myspace.com/beatlejwol


----------



## incync (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, I gave in to the pressure to have Myspace. I only have about 16 friends though, haha.

myspace id is: incync


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2008)

I sent you both Add Requests...  Thanks!!!





Wagimawr said:


> [insert clever way to say "this is my myspace" here]
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/beatlejwol





incync said:


> Yep, I gave in to the pressure to have Myspace. I only have about 16 friends though, haha.
> 
> myspace id is: incync


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Kova... I sent you a message.... 

V




krazyk1372 said:


> Hey Vi,
> 
> I sent you a friend request but I am not sure if you received it or not. It was a different name so you may not have known I was from dims.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2008)

incync said:


> Yep, I gave in to the pressure to have Myspace. I only have about 16 friends though, haha.



Quality, not quantity. :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Violet and all,

I have left a special voice greeting for all my Dimensions and My Space friends on my page. Just click on the Aloha flower on the main page.

Everybody hates the way their voice sounds, no?

Enjoy.

Shoshie


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 13, 2008)

Susannah I thought it was terrific!! You're right, everyone hates their voice, but I thought it sounded wonderful.... very Austrailian to me! LOL

Everyone... go take a listen... it's cool!!




PS..... I NEED MORE FRIENDS!!!! Send me more friend requests.... if someone has sent me a request and I denied it... I probably didn't know you were a dimmer... if that's the case... resend it, and either post here... or send me a PM with your ID, so I don't deny you again! Thanks!!!!






Susannah said:


> Hey Violet and all,
> 
> I have left a special voice greeting for all my Dimensions and My Space friends on my page. Just click on the Aloha flower on the main page.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Susannah I thought it was terrific!! You're right, everyone hates their voice, but I thought it sounded wonderful.... very Austrailian to me! LOL
> 
> Everyone... go take a listen... it's cool!!
> 
> ...





I am going to do a new voice message. Stay tuned it should be up by later tonight.

Shoshie


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2008)

I got my first porno spam friend request at MySpace this weekend. I guess it's like a rite of passage. Isn't this internet equivalent of a Jewish boy having a Bar Mitzvah or something?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 15, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I got my first porno spam friend request at MySpace this weekend. I guess it's like a rite of passage. Isn't this internet equivalent of a Jewish boy having a Bar Mitzvah or something?



Um well no it's not quite the same.

Meanwhile do you get a lot of spam in general?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL... I haven't gotten any yet... YET....... Though I've gotten requests from every guy West of the Mississippi I think! And them some!! LOLOL




Ryan said:


> I got my first porno spam friend request at MySpace this weekend. I guess it's like a rite of passage. Isn't this internet equivalent of a Jewish boy having a Bar Mitzvah or something?





Susannah said:


> Um well no it's not quite the same.
> 
> Meanwhile do you get a lot of spam in general?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOL... I haven't gotten any yet... YET....... Though I've gotten requests from every guy West of the Mississippi I think! And them some!! LOLOL



Of course you have. You are gorgeous. I am glad you are enjoying your page and the whole My Space thing. As I said, it is all just a bit of fun.

A 16 year old boy here just got in big time trouble because he put out an open invitation to a party on his my Space page, and 500+ teens etc turned up. They got out of control and the the police were called ( Regular cops and the air wing, helicopters as well). The police were attacked and it got seriously dangerous.

The boy's parents had to cut short their holiday to return home and deal with it. The police are threatening to make the family repay the damages bill. 
The story has attracted worldwide attention, and the boy has apparently been offered big bucks to tell his story.
Kids were pulling this kind of crap before My Space, we just didn't hear about it.
The joys of the internet.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah... I find it entertaining that I'm getting add requests from guys age 18... all the way to one who was age 62!! EEK  They see my profile and read "single" and think "ooohh here's a live one!!"  Sheesh.... LOL

WOW.... around here, if that thing were to happen like it did with that 16 year old boy, the parents ARE liable for the damages, because he's a minor. And, you're right... the joys of the internet.




Susannah said:


> Of course you have. You are gorgeous. I am glad you are enjoying your page and the whole My Space thing. As I said, it is all just a bit of fun.
> 
> A 16 year old boy here just got in big time trouble because he put out an open invitation to a party on his my Space page, and 500+ teens etc turned up. They got out of control and the the police were called ( Regular cops and the air wing, helicopters as well). The police were attacked and it got seriously dangerous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Meanwhile do you get a lot of spam in general?



Not so far. Mostly I get friend requests from people I don't know, but they clearly aren't spammers.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 16, 2008)

You hooked me on this myspace thing. I truly never thought people as old as me had myspace pages. I love it - it is quite fun. My son gets the biggest kick out of what he calls my "myspace addiction"


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2008)

E, I thought the EXACT same thing!! When my friend told me she started a MySpace page, and she wanted me to do one, I looked at her and said "Jan, aren't we a little old for that???" She told me I'd be surprised. WELL... I'm hear to tell ya, YEAH, I am surprised. BUT, like you, I'm hooked as well!! It's really fun actually!!





ekmanifest said:


> You hooked me on this myspace thing. I truly never thought people as old as me had myspace pages. I love it - it is quite fun. My son gets the biggest kick out of what he calls my "myspace addiction"


----------

